# Ref; Bread Machine Woes..



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 5, 2018)

I wasn't sure what sub forum to plop this into..but I'm puzzled by the whole wheat bread I just did in my Oster.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/HQfWNEyCaYYwEqUu7

It just ..didn't seem to rise enough. I was following the recipe from the actual oster manual too. I don't use whole wheat much, so I'm not sure if the flour is..I don't know, to dry? Not enough Yeast? <Even though I put in the amount of a yeast packet of fast rising yeast specifically for bread machines>.

It just looks like it never rose enough. Any one use bread machines for whole wheat bread got some sort of tip?

Note; I've only used wheat once before this, and it was a wheat raisin rum bread. I set it, and my dad decided he had to go and poke at the bread machine. He ended up resetting the entire cycle half way through. It ended up overflowing the bread machine. I'd rather not do that again.. LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2018)

Whole Wheat Flour contains Bran, the outer shell of the berry. This stuff is like tiny razor blades, cutting the gluten strands requiring double the rise time of white bread to reach the same expansion. Though not usually an issue with bread machines, other possible reasons for a poor rise is proof cycle too hot, or too short or insufficient kneading and gluten formation. Could be  a poorly written formula with not enough yeast or not enough water. Expired yeast could be an issue as well. I don't use a bread machine and mix/knead with my KA then use the proof cycle of my oven for the rest. This is the only issues I can think of...JJ


----------



## old sarge (Sep 5, 2018)

Well Tom, it certainly looks edible. If at first you don't succeed...........


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 5, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Whole Wheat Flour contains Bran, the outer shell of the berry. This stuff is like tiny razor blades, cutting the gluten strands requiring double the rise time of white bread to reach the same expansion. Though not usually an issue with bread machines, other possible reasons for a poor rise is proof cycle too hot, or too short or insufficient kneading and gluten formation. Could be  a poorly written formula with not enough yeast or not enough water. Expired yeast could be an issue as well. I don't use a bread machine and mix/knead with my KA then use the proof cycle of my oven for the rest. This is the only issues I can think of...JJ


I was wondering about the water..the flour has been opened a year in the bag...and since I don't use wheat flour much, I'm not sure what a good flour would like..and shh. Don't tell, I totally cheat with my bread machine. Having the ability to set it to start the process and finish it and waking up to fresh hot bread is nice.. ;)



old sarge said:


> Well Tom, it certainly looks edible. If at first you don't succeed...........


If the regular white bread comes out like this ..well you come over and eat it ;)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2018)

Where's the butter? Looks good to me. JJ has given some good answers as well as the flour may be to old.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2018)

Whole Wheat flour should be stored in the Freezer if not going to be used regularly. The fat in the Germ goes rancid easily once the bag is opened...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2018)

Looks Good to me Tom!!
I love my Bread machine, but I haven't used it in about 5 years.
The only thing I don't like about it is the amount Great tasting of calories in the Bread it produces.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 6, 2018)

Cooking anything is always an experiment to me, Tom.
I would listen well to Chef JimmyJ, and redo with fresh flour.
What ever degree makes it "fresh". :rolleyes: "Fresh" eggs are often 6 months old from cold storage...:confused:

But then, we do just buy our bread. If there is the 2% rodent feces allowed by the Gubbermint in the flour, I don't know it, and trust the oven was hot enough to kill any bacteria's. :p

Fresh warm bread, YUM! :D


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Cooking anything is always an experiment to me, Tom.
> I would listen well to Chef JimmyJ, and redo with fresh flour.
> What ever degree makes it "fresh". :rolleyes: "Fresh" eggs are often 6 months old from cold storage...:confused:
> 
> ...




Oh heck I though that was rye seeds dang.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 6, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Oh heck I though that was rye seeds dang.
> 
> Warren



Hi Warren!
I worked with a guy from Michigan. He naturally gravitated to Kellogg's for work at their plant.
It was there he learned of the 2% rule. Grain silo's are impossible to keep void of rodents.
So they came up with the 2% rule.
No problem though, it's sterile poo after processing. :p

You will never look at a box of corn flakes the same way again..... o_O


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

Well the white bread turned out looking much better; so I am guessing the wheat flour is just a bit old..or some thing or another. Course redoing the wheat bread is low on the list as we scramble to get hotels booked, things packed up, etc.

As for Butter..sure hope some one in MI has it ;) Though I have Kerrygold butter now. <Apparently we can now buy it in WI!>

And Bear, that is ultimately the down fall of doing under 5 minutes of work for fresh bread. We all can tell our selves we have portion control, but..well. Do we really? I know when I make rum raisin bread, it's gone with in a few hours.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Hi Warren!
> I worked with a guy from Michigan. He naturally gravitated to Kellogg's for work at their plant.
> It was there he learned of the 2% rule. Grain silo's are impossible to keep void of rodents.
> So they came up with the 2% rule.
> ...



In my younger years I worked in canning houses and the one canned tomato juice. Truck loads of tomatoes sitting outside being swarmed by flies. We actually pulled samples of the juice and and with a microscope counted fly eggs in the juice. I don't remember the allowable number but when it reached that number the plant shut down.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2018)

Yup those bread bakers are the down fall of a lot of (enlarged) waist lines.  :rolleyes:  :D

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 6, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> In my younger years I worked in canning houses and the one canned tomato juice. Truck loads of tomatoes sitting outside being swarmed by flies. We actually pulled samples of the juice and and with a microscope counted fly eggs in the juice. I don't remember the allowable number but when it reached that number the plant shut down.
> 
> Warren



LOL!
None dare to call it what it is....
The allowable Consumable Turd Standard that can be fed to the Public.

Makes me wonder how many fly specks dissolved? :p
I guess as long as it is pasteurized along the way, the germyness is nulled.
Is there some bespectacled, white coated, individual running around with Turd Inspector on their badge? :D


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 7, 2018)

SonnyE thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 7, 2018)

Whole wheat flour goes bad really fast. I almost always use it in my bread machine recipes, but even after just 1-2 months, you can smell that it is going rancid.

My solution?

Vacuum pack.

I put my whole wheat flour into a resealable vacuum bag. This makes a huge difference in shelf life. I also sometimes add a little CO2 from my Sodastream carbonator. Since the vacuum machine doesn't get rid of 100% of the oxygen, by adding CO2 before vacuuming, you extend the life even further.

For the ultimate in shelf stability, I add an

Oxygen Absorber

I learned about this product from various survivalist forums. These people want to store food for years at a time.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 7, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Whole wheat flour goes bad really fast. I almost always use it in my bread machine recipes, but even after just 1-2 months, you can smell that it is going rancid.
> 
> My solution?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I never knew it went bad that quickly..ours isn't rancid..or didn't smell like it, but now I know! <I also have a soda stream I haven't..used in years>


----------

